# Electrician in Brisbane?



## Swans_Sparky (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Im new to the site and would like to say hello to everyone. 

Hope you can help me out with a few questions I have?..

I'm currently an Electrician in UK but really want to go to Brisbane for a couple of years in hope of a permanent move in the near future.
I know very little about the options I have other than I can get a skilled visa! Just wondering how this is obtained, and if I have to do any sort of tests etc? Also is it just as easy as going to Brisbane and finding work as an electrician or have I got to have any special licences etc?

I'm very keen to take my family to Oz for a better future but need some help from you guys.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope you can shed some light on my situation.

Thanks, Simon


----------

